# What type of auratus do I have?



## augym (Aug 15, 2018)

Purchases off Craigslist the guy had no clue just that he purchased them off Pet Kingdom in San Diego










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board! Unfortunately, I don't think anyone will be able to give you a definitive answer to your question. Just because your frogs look a certain way does not mean that they have the same genetics as frogs from a specific type of Auratus. They are beautiful frogs, though, and if they were mine, I would just enjoy them but never try to breed them. If you are selling offspring (or even giving them away), you need to be able to trace them back to a particular morph and it sounds like you won't be able to do that. 

Mark


----------



## Philio (Apr 16, 2019)

Well said Mark. But if I had to make a guess, the one on the left might be a 'super blue' or 'highland bronze'. I haven't seen much like the other though.


----------



## Philio (Apr 16, 2019)

I did a little search and came upon this website. Might help. https://www.dendrobates.org/dendrob...endrobatinae/dendrobates/dendrobates-auratus/


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

They are beautiful frogs! I hope you enjoy them.

Since you can't verify the lineage (and since they were purchased from a general pet store, which can be expected to source from breeders who are not so interested in genetic purity, but rather in wholesale production), I don't think there is anything to be gained from speculating on what locale or morph they even look like. They could be crosses, even if they don't look it.

As pets, they are fantastic, and I hope they thrive for you.


----------

